# Time does heal...



## sas (Dec 1, 2009)

I am writing this approx one year after our beloved 10 y.o. golden retriever, Bailey, passed away very suddenly. Back then I had addressed this forum seeking answers when he lost the use of one hind leg and stopped eating & drinking. I drove him to a top veternary teaching facility only to have him die suddenly and with no answers at 2 a.m. the next morning. Therefore all the helpful responses that followed from the forum were to no avail. We opted to not do an autopsy because they said we could not have his body back if we did. We buried him under his favorite tree next to the house with his toy monkey and his most prize possession, his frisbee. At the time I honestly wanted to crawl in next to him and be buried too. I had never seen my husband cry before and that's all we did for days -- held each other and cried. What made it worse was my husband and I were childless after over 7 years of fertility treatment. Bailey was our child. When he died, neither of us recovered. We had never been in our house without him -- he picked it out for us as a puppy and spent his whole life here. We couldn't sit on the front porch because that's where we would play with him every morning with our coffee. It was all we could do to start spending time in the living room together again b/c, again, we had never been in there without Bailey being right there with us. We stayed out of there for many weeks.

At the time I thought I'd never recover. Life was so, so dark and then ...we were suddenly successful in getting pregant. Our son was born exactly one month before the 1st anniversary of Bailey's death. He had a trying time at the hospital being premature and we were in fear of losing him. However, he is home safe with us now. On this new years day I held him at Bailey's grave site and told him the story of the amazing golden retriever who was our whole life before him. I plan to tell this story often as our son grows and share all our pictures and movies of Bailey. We then sat together on the porch with my husband for the first time since Bailey's death and I dreamed of seeing our son playing in the yard where Bailey use to play.

I received SO many wonderful posts from the people of this forum back when Bailey died, even though I had never been to this forum before then. They did help me feel that I was not alone. Now I feel with the new year and our new son, the healing can finally begin. I finally feel myself coming out of this dark cloud. And one day, when we're ready, we will get another golden retriever to add to our family. I'm willing to bet our son will insist on naming him Bailey by then -- of course, there will only be one Bailey in my heart, and he will be there forever. 

Happy new year to all of you lovely people and to my dear, dear Bailey up there looking over us -- there is no question in my mind you helped us have our little one to get us through these years in your absence. I'm sure he'll never catch a frisbee nearly as well as you did but...we will love him nonetheless! I'll love you forever dear friend.

Thanks again to all of you!

Susan


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan,

I am sitting with tears running down my face. First with such sadness over the pain yall went thru in losing your Bailey. It could have been written by me. But then your story had the best ending that it could. A true miracle. I think that Bailey sent your sweet baby boy to you and your husband. Hopefully one day you will be able to bring another golden into your home and heart for your son to get to share that same love that you had the joy to share with Bailey. They do make such a impact on our lives in such a different way with each pup. I still miss my first golden Ben as much today as I do the day he left but I love my newest golden Pawley as much for a totally different reason. 

My happiness just shines for you with your little miracle boy. I hope you will stick around or come back when you find it is time to get another golden. Congratulations on your little bundle.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I too, am in tears reading your post. What an amazing year, and yes it is clear that your dear Bailey sent your son! Thanks so much for sharing such an honest and painful experience in the loss of your beloved friend. I'm so glad that with the gift that your Bailey sent to you, you are able to start to take comfort in the many happy memories of love that he helped you build. When they leave us there is a painful void, but the love that you shared will always be with you. I hope this is a beautiful year for your family.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Here I am, crying after reading your story...thinking once again about my Maggie. I got her when I was 26--she was my child. I don't have any human children. I had her for 11 1/2 years until she was taken from me quite suddenly. 

Your son is a miracle, and I am happy for you both. No doubt, when he is a bit older, you should add a golden to your family.

I have a new little golden, whom I believe Maggie sent to me. Although I think she sent her to me to remind me that she (Maggie) will always be my sweet little golden! My new pup, Molly, is a gremlin! She's the prettiest puppy, but boy, she sure is the complete opposite of Maggie. It actually makes me laugh when I think about how very different she is. Maggie never barked, was gentle, and would never assume to jump up on any piece of furniture. Molly is feisty, always playful, and assumes that all furniture in the house belongs to her. Occasionally, she will move over and give us a spot on the couch! 

You're right--there will only be one Bailey. No two goldens are alike!

Happy 2011, and enjoy your new son.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

That was so touching, and I too am in tears. Bailey sent you a wonderful gift, there is no doubt about it. Thank you for sharing that


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Honking into my tissue as I type. A beautiful tribute to your Bailey. What a wonderful gift to have your son - I'd like to think that Bailey had a hand in that and will one day bring a new golden puppy into your lives.

@MyGoldenKids: that is such a lovely pic of you and Maggie May


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just had to read this again as it is so beautiful.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You told us about bailey with such love, for bailey, and your son, that is wonderfull you were able to have a baby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan*

Susan

What you wrote is SO BEAUTIFUL!
I am so happy for you with your sweet little Son-God Bless Him, and if he wants to name your Golden Ret. Bailey, let him. I am sure your Bailey would approve.
This forum is such a Godsend and help to all of us, especially in sad times.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Through tears running down my cheeks too. I wish you all the best in the coming year, so many wonderful, joyful events will unfold with your son. Please keep us updated on his milestones. We love ALL puppies, including the 2-legged ones. And when the time is right, we'll all welcome your 4-legged puppy into the family.

God's blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Tears rolling and splashing down as I read this post. What a treasure Bailey was, and continues to be. I am sooo sure he had a hand in that baby you have brought home. May you tell Bailey's story to your child as he grows...Bailey will never be forgotten


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you for sharing. Between the tears I feel the hope.


----------

